# O'malleys gym warrington



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi has any one used omalleys gym in warrington? If so what's the equipment like , how much is it ?

i am using the dw and it is really beginning to **** me off all the bicep boys and tthat

thanks for your help


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't know about the gym but the owner, Walter O'malley, was an incredible bodybuilder with a career stretching over many, many years. I can only assume he really knows his stuff.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

If he can build this physique in his gym, I have no doubt that it's sufficient for most people.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bump


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Havent used that one personally, but have you considered HLG? hard labour is a good gym, people that actually want to train in there.

Sorry it might not be the answer you wanted but just a suggestion if you hadnt considered it.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

holtt said:


> Havent used that one personally, but have you considered HLG? hard labour is a good gym, people that actually want to train in there.
> 
> Sorry it might not be the answer you wanted but just a suggestion if you hadnt considered it.


Il will look at it , how much is it , what is the equipment like? Think it is called muscle house now


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

i couldnt tell you with price, i went with my friend a few times who paid for me, equipment was always decent, had all you needed really. Isn't a massive gym though or wasn't when i went, hard to say it may have changed if they've completely rebranded it, but as i say when i last went it was decent!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If he can build this physique in his gym, I have no doubt that it's sufficient for most people.


For his age, that is a hell of a physique to have and maintain! Looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Last thing on here a couple of months ago http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/212853-hard-labour-gym-warrington.html


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Hi has any one used omalleys gym in warrington? If so what's the equipment like , how much is it ?
> 
> i am using the dw and it is really beginning to **** me off all the bicep boys and tthat
> 
> thanks for your help


I'm in there 5-6 days a week

I pay 2.90 every time I go, it's abit cheaper for students and unemployed,

He has some real old equipment on there older then me i've seen pics from the 80s and the plates, and some of the equipment is still there and in great condition, he's got quite a few new machines in too recently

The only negatives I have to say is people don't respect him enough or the gym and don't put the weights back, he shouldn't have to walk round picking up heavy weights after people at his age

And the dumbbells ain't in the best condition apart from the heavy ones which not many people use

But Walter is a great guy a legend and his gym has seen some well known bodybuilders pass through the doors in the past e.g Dorian Yates, rich gaspari, frank Richards, British bulldog, Edward kawak to name a few

I don't think much has changed there in over 30 yrs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i trainewd in walters gym a few months last year when i was seeing a bird in warrington. Walter is a legend from doing the doors in town and a really nice bloke and was training 6 days a week at 73...his back office is rammed with tropies literally

The gym is ok and just ok, like most spit n sawdust gym (I happen to prefer these types of gyms tho) all business but a bit cluttered and there was no weight trees when i was there which leaves the problem of weights being left around and on machines etc

A few of the custom benches were sh1t and dangerous, 1 i recall in particular with narrow barbell support arms was lethal for toppling when swapping plates

about 3 quid a pop - i liked training there a lot


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to train there years and years ago, was cheap as hell at the time. Great bloke, great arms. Frank Richards showed up one day.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw him guest pose at a NABBA show last year, I had to go and shake the mans hand afterwards. What a great guy and entertainer..he truly made the show...I'd go there on principal alone.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i trainewd in walters gym a few months last year when i was seeing a bird in warrington. Walter is a legend from doing the doors in town and a really nice bloke and was training 6 days a week at 73...his back office is rammed with tropies literally
> 
> The gym is ok and just ok, like most spit n sawdust gym (I happen to prefer these types of gyms tho) all business but a bit cluttered and there was no weight trees when i was there which leaves the problem of weights being left around and on machines etc
> 
> ...


There's a few new machines now where you can rack the plates on the side of them but tbh like I said people just leave the weights on the floor anyway and would do even if there were 1000 weight trees in there

Haha yeh them benches well there are dodgy to change if you don't no how to, I could of killed somebody in there once when I took a plate off the bar and then it just toppled over and if somebody was next to me a blow to the head could of been fatal :-/ but like I said you just gotta know how to change em,

I started going there in January and was still travelling to sale in Manchester to use my old gym but since then he's got rid of a few old machines and replaced then with new ones and he said he's got some more new stuff coming in soon and the improvements he's making has made me start going there all the time instead of a few days there and a few days at my other gym

Another downside is the opening times :-/

10-9 Monday to Thursday

10-8 Friday

10-1 weekends

Hard labour is deffo a lot more modern and much better opening times and a few pennies cheaper but just abit to modern for me, way to many machines all over the show can hardly walk in there you gotta be skinny to walk past some of them there so close together, I've only been there once and it was rammed, I'd go there again deffo but for me I'm very happy at o'malleys, the atmosphere was better then hard labour I think judging by the first time I went to both of them, at hard labour I just got stared at for 2 hours and first time at o'malleys everyone was friendly and spoke to me, passed me dumbbells and spotted me plus Walter is a great guy, he's really trying to encourage me to start competing as he rates my physique quite highly and we sit there for ages talking about man utd and bodybuilding in general


----------

